# SHTF Location and Structure



## redwood90 (Sep 4, 2014)

I have just purchased about 1100 acres in the mountains of SC and NC. I would like suggestion as the type of survival structure to build-log, in ground, cement block, etc. I will use solar and gas for electric as no service on property.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

What type of structure will the local building code enforcement agency allow?


----------



## redwood90 (Sep 4, 2014)

Basically I can do as I wish as there will be no hook-ups to electric, water or sewer.


----------



## redwood90 (Sep 4, 2014)

I am leaning to 12" concrete block, as I can do this type of construction and have mixers for mortar and concrete. Poured solid with zonolite(kitty litter) fill instead of gravel for weight issues. Tie in with steel wire and 1/2" rebar.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I found this last night and thought it was interesting.

http://www.scribd.com/doc/149419956/A-Long-Term-Survival-Guide-Survival-Cabins


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

MOST important for right now: What's in your budget?

I built my B-O-L out of standard stud walls etc... because I had lots of materiel to DO IT CHEAP!

End result: I *have* a B-O-L, unlike others...
No - it is NOT a fortress. But it got down to 24*F last night and I had to get up at 2:30AM to turn the heat DOWN! 

Maybe I can call it B-O-L version 1.0 while I build 2.0....
But only when budget allows for it


----------



## Quills (Jun 14, 2011)

We live on the prairie, but if I were fortunate enough to own a hilled section, I'd excavate, and do a concrete block structure, set into and below a hill, with the entrance as shielded as possible.


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

Wow, 1100 acres. That's like a dream come true.

I'm with Quills. I plan to excavate and build a concrete structure that is in the ground on 3 sides. Just make sure you seal it good if you're going with block. You don't want mildew problems in your place.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

redwood90 said:


> I am leaning to 12" concrete block, as I can do this type of construction and have mixers for mortar and concrete. Poured solid with zonolite(kitty litter) fill instead of gravel for weight issues. Tie in with steel wire and 1/2" rebar.


Works for me for a start. Then on the interior I'd leave a 1" gap then 2 x 4 studs walls (7 foot interior height). Run my wiring and fill with insulation.

That would provide a fireproof exterior, no thermal bridging and less wood to cut for heating purposes.


----------



## redwood90 (Sep 4, 2014)

Budget is not a concern.


----------



## redwood90 (Sep 4, 2014)

jeff47041 said:


> Wow, 1100 acres. That's like a dream come true.
> 
> I'm with Quills. I plan to excavate and build a concrete structure that is in the ground on 3 sides. Just make sure you seal it good if you're going with block. You don't want mildew problems in your place.


 I do have access to a small bulldozer for digging and there is a very large hill(small mountain) on the property. I also plan on using a backhoe for the footings and building about a 5 acre pond stocked with fish.


----------



## squerly (Aug 17, 2012)

redwood90 said:


> Budget is not a concern.


Hmm, we need to be friends...


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

Since you have the mountain, use it to your advantage. You can use it to hide most of what you are planning by going into the side of the hill with the dozer/backhoe then back filling after you build a block/concrete structure. It is time consuming but i imagine you don't want to hire contractors in those parts to do it since keeping it "low key" is important. You could excavate a side of the hill/mountain build rooms that would be beneath a smaller visible structure, your imagination is the limit since budget is not!


----------



## redwood90 (Sep 4, 2014)

Grimm, I have read books and seen the films about Dick Poernicke in ALaska. There is a lot of good information in the book and the things he did with metal fuel cans is a good lesson that we can do with what we have.


----------



## redwood90 (Sep 4, 2014)

Luckily, when I was about 14 my Dad put me digging footings and foundations for new construction. I have waterproofed and put in French drains. I plan on having a room behind the structure for storage and it will be completely in the hill.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

If you are going into the hill, I would suggest browsing mike ohlers stuff for water management ideas, Personally I would build my structure some where close to the existing hill where there is good drainage and then fill around it making my own hill to be sure of good drainage and perhaps better sighting


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

If it were me, I would do my best to build a fireproof structure as much as possible.

I have always loved log cabins, old or new, small or large. Since Colorado has had a few devastating fires in the past years, I know of one home that survived while all his neighbor's homes did not because he had built a fire proof structure.

Conditions may be great today, and horrible tomorrow. Fires could be the undoing of many well prepared people. Old cabins in mountains can go up in smoke in minutes. If I ever had an option to build in a mountainous area, it would be concrete, stone, brick, or cinderblock and with a metal or stone material roof.

I know two granddaughters of the founder of this cave home community. He was a polygamist and his first wife was their grandmother. 
http://www.theatlantic.com/infocus/2012/11/polygamists-in-the-rock/100406/


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Tirediron said:


> If you are going into the hill, I would suggest browsing mike ohlers stuff for water management ideas,


You forgot one "e": Mike Oehler


----------



## redwood90 (Sep 4, 2014)

I plan on filling the block with light weight-zonalite filled concrete then using 2 x 4 treated furring strips inside. After the ruff _in plumbing(pecks) and pvc conduit electric are in I will fill in level with the 2 x 4's with isonene foam and a straight edge to level while liquid. After either sheetrock walls or wood t & g. _


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

redwood90 said:


> I plan on filling the block with light weight-zonalite filled concrete then using 2 x 4 treated furring strips inside. After the ruff _in plumbing(pecks) and pvc conduit electric are in I will fill in level with the 2 x 4's with isonene foam and a straight edge to level while liquid. After either sheetrock walls or wood t & g. _


Works for me.

Reads like you got it figured out. 
Asking for opinions to check if you overlooked anything?


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

LincTex said:


> You forgot one "e": Mike Oehler


OH man , I forgot way more than that......................:scratch


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Again my personal preference would lean toward metal studs a rock wool insulation under the sheet rock, fire sucks unless it is on purpose


----------



## redwood90 (Sep 4, 2014)

Things realty started to pop yesterday! I was going to the property and found a "state" site building a bridge and they have a concrete plant!! I stopped and talked to the foreman and he agreed to deliver concrete for footing and floor(he likes cash). Then I went about 20 miles and found a truck operation that can haul gravel and crush run for the access road. So, today its move the dozer, clear road access, tomorrow crush run for drive and dig out site for foundation. Early next week will form and pour footers and fill with stone up to floor level for 8" floor and set sewer and water stub outs. Well going in Friday and solar panels to run well pump. Building a small insulated building for water tank and solar panel roof!


----------



## redwood90 (Sep 4, 2014)

The drainage is very good at the structure site. Well is up on hill about 25 yards behind and septic system will be out front about 500 feet away and the drain field is "down stream" from the underground water. French drains will go in after waterproofing of the back, and side walls. There will be a completely covered storage room at the rear. I plan to use a poured concrete roof or pre stress.


----------



## Quills (Jun 14, 2011)

Oooooh!!! I'm excited for you, redwood! Pictures?


----------



## HomegrownGal (Feb 11, 2013)

Yes, please! Pics would be awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Quite the aggressive schedule!

May I suggest you put down road cloth before you put the stone down for the driveway? Without it, your stone will sink into the dirt whilst the dirt rises up and you'll end up with a dirt driveway in a few years.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

ZoomZoom said:


> May I suggest you put down road cloth before you put the stone down for the driveway? Without it, your stone will sink into the dirt whilst the dirt rises up and you'll end up with a dirt driveway in a few years.


He may already have a very rocky base. 
Mine's so bad.... I didn't have to haul in any rock at all for my driveway!


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

ZoomZoom said:


> Quite the aggressive schedule!
> 
> May I suggest you put down road cloth before you put the stone down for the driveway? Without it, your stone will sink into the dirt whilst the dirt rises up and you'll end up with a dirt driveway in a few years.


Dependent on his soil type.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

yep.....pictures............there are some of us on here that truly do 'Walk the Walk'........


----------



## redwood90 (Sep 4, 2014)

I was working and the drive this afternoon and an older man and 2 sons came by. They own the 4000 acres adjacent to the property. I was asked how I got the doc to sale to me and he wanted the property for 5 years. Long story short he made me one hell of an offer. Tomorrow I'm to meet at an attorney office and get earnest money and close in 30 days. Profit about 35%. I guess now I look for another location. Will see if I get a check!!!


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

redwood90 said:


> I was working and the drive this afternoon and an older man and 2 sons came by. They own the 4000 acres adjacent to the property. I was asked how I got the doc to sale to me and he wanted the property for 5 years. Long story short he made me one hell of an offer. Tomorrow I'm to meet at an attorney office and get earnest money and close in 30 days. Profit about 35%. I guess now I look for another location. Will see if I get a check!!!


Interesting. :scratch


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

redwood90 said:


> I guess now I look for another location. Will see if I get a check!!!


There was place in SE Kentucky for sale on here recently for $350,000

I can't find the thread now


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

I hope you plan to stay on the property. We are in process of selling nearly 40 acres in mountains of Arkansas. I can tell you from experience if you do not live there anything you put on the property will be gone within a short period of time. 

Log homes are nice to look at but we have built one in the past and for survival purposes I would not make it my first choice. I would consider building an underground/earth sheltered home. I am not talking about a cave but something with as much earth insulation as possible. You want ventilation so you avoid mildew and Radon exposure. Use Solar Tubes for additional lighting sources.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

I had to leave for a short meeting so in trying to finish a thought, I know some of the problems you will face having been there and done that. At one time we had two sections of land in another area and with that much property you will find just keeping your fences up is a full time job. You really do need to be sure your property is clearly marked because people will try to move onto your land even with you there. We had cattle on part of our property and we lost more than one cow (in one case a prize bull) to "Hunters". Hunting is always a big excuse. They always claim to have permission from the land owner (YOU) or worse yet they claim to own the land. 

On one occasion we pulled up to our house to find people loading up our belongings. It was a family and they said the home was abandoned so it was okay to take what they wanted. Problem was we had just gone to the store and come home. We had two house on the property and this was the one next door to our main house. People will cut your timber, steal your livestock, rob your house, cut your fences and generally reek havoc on you and yours. At one point we hired a family to watch over our property while we were out of town and they stole from us. Claimed someone else broke in. Problem was we had GAME CAMS showing them doing the stealing. 

Make your property as harsh to get into as possible. At our place now someone is there all the time. We have a large family so it makes it easy to have someone there and we all shoot. Or should I say we will shoot.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

GrinnanBarrett said:


> ...I know some of the problems you will face having been there and done that...


OP did an about face and sold the property. See post #31. Any further advice is moot.


----------



## redwood90 (Sep 4, 2014)

*Location*

I guess after looking back the location was not isolated enough! I am beginning a new search today as I will be gone and in the area I want to Bug out to. I am going to talk to farmers, local people and search for the right piece of land. I will pick up the balance of the money from the sale next Thursday and begin again. I am making sure my "stores" are up to date and getting some new items!



GrinnanBarrett said:


> I had to leave for a short meeting so in trying to finish a thought, I know some of the problems you will face having been there and done that. At one time we had two sections of land in another area and with that much property you will find just keeping your fences up is a full time job. You really do need to be sure your property is clearly marked because people will try to move onto your land even with you there. We had cattle on part of our property and we lost more than one cow (in one case a prize bull) to "Hunters". Hunting is always a big excuse. They always claim to have permission from the land owner (YOU) or worse yet they claim to own the land.
> 
> On one occasion we pulled up to our house to find people loading up our belongings. It was a family and they said the home was abandoned so it was okay to take what they wanted. Problem was we had just gone to the store and come home. We had two house on the property and this was the one next door to our main house. People will cut your timber, steal your livestock, rob your house, cut your fences and generally reek havoc on you and yours. At one point we hired a family to watch over our property while we were out of town and they stole from us. Claimed someone else broke in. Problem was we had GAME CAMS showing them doing the stealing.
> 
> Make your property as harsh to get into as possible. At our place now someone is there all the time. We have a large family so it makes it easy to have someone there and we all shoot. Or should I say we will shoot.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

LincTex said:


> There was place in SE Kentucky for sale on here recently for $350,000
> 
> I can't find the thread now


I found it again:
http://www.preparedsociety.com/foru...0-mini-valley-farm-sale-river-frontage-26497/


----------

